# British Sailor Missing in Dubai



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-18297791


----------



## Mick Spear (Jan 6, 2007)

It has taken them a while to put this one out to the press: last seen 6 days ago and the ship sailed on Thursday. Lets hope he is safe. I somehow doubt it though.
Mick S


----------



## Basil (Feb 4, 2006)

I've spent a lot of time on the SW coast of The Gulf and never had any trouble.
I'm surprised by this happening in Dubai but, as things stand at present, if I were in the military, I wouldn't broadcast the fact.
Something to be said for the old advice not to end up on your own.


----------



## Klaatu83 (Jan 22, 2009)

First thing they ought to check is the jails. Dubai is a lot less strict than most of the other ports in that part of the world. Nevertheless, I know that they don't like it when foreign seamen get pissed, especially when they're wandering around outside the confines of the hotel pubs. Once they almost arrested one of the crew of the ship I was on under those very cir***stances. The only reason they didn't take him away was because I happened to be there, and I managed to persuade the cops that I would see to it that he went straight back to the ship, and that he wouldn't be allowed ashore again before the ship sailed.

Incidentally, that seaman of ours was damn lucky I was there, because our captain wouldn't have lifted a finger to get him out. I don't know how it is in the Navy, but I do know that, in the Merchant Service, if a seaman gets himself into a jam in a foreign port, a lot of captains would simply leave him behind, and not lose a moment of sleep over it.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

A little bit more info in the local press: here

Yes, someone has checked the jails, and hospitals and mortuaries even.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Mad Landsman said:


> A little bit more info in the local press: here
> 
> Yes, someone has checked the jails, and hospitals and mortuaries even.


Could not connect to your link. Did they try the Taxi firms, or are they not as strict as our system concerning booking taxi cabs?.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

" a lot of captains would simply leave him behind, and not lose a moment of sleep over it."

And the reverse was also true.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Hopefully his a family doesn't copy SN. If so I spologise in advance but being of supicious mind Dubai has its bearded weirdos with Afgan affiliations - the whole bloody geography does.


----------



## Mick Spear (Jan 6, 2007)

Still no news on this missing RN Sailor. The silence is deafening.
Mick S


----------



## Mariner44 (Feb 3, 2012)

Is there any further news on the missing sailor?


----------



## oldman 80 (May 7, 2012)

Klaatu83 said:


> Incidentally, that seaman of ours was damn lucky I was there, because our captain wouldn't have lifted a finger to get him out. I don't know how it is in the Navy, but I do know that, in the Merchant Service, if a seaman gets himself into a jam in a foreign port, a lot of captains would simply leave him behind, and not lose a moment of sleep over it.


Well, well, well - a sign of the times.
I don't know what M.N. you serve with - but certainly it was not the same one that I did.


----------

